

How A Startup Can Change The Election - excid3
http://techli.com/startup-election

======
arnoldoMuller
I wonder how the accountability issues that Kickstarter
([http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/accountability-on-
kickstarte...](http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/accountability-on-kickstarter))
is dealing with recently affect a start-up like Givver. Any thoughts?

------
harader
This was an informative story. Its great to learn how the tech community can
make a difference on issues of real relevance.

------
mtwomer
Imagine the power that this could have. Move On could use this to change
several elections in a Day.

------
antonxavier
Could this fundamentally change the power base?

~~~
arnoldoMuller
It could help I guess...

~~~
dpatri
I think it will, as it gives more power to individuals

